# Synapse for a EE width foot?



## Foot4Thought (Oct 2, 2016)

I've been checking the wide boot threads for a while and I'm about to purchase a new pair following Wiredsport posts. 

My right foot is 27.5cm and my left 27.2cm, with aproximately 10.8cm wide. Length was measured following Wired's guidelines but I'm not sure if i measured the width correctly: I stepped on a blank piece of paper, drew around the foot as best as I could and measured a straight line across the foot avoiding a diagonal line. Wired's calculator puts me on a 9.5 boot and I guess I'm EE for that length. I was looking for a mid/stiff boot and given the limited options for wide feet out there, I'm inclined to pick the Salmon Synapse Wide. I've read this is a E width boot and the next closest option would be a Burton Ruler Wide EEE. 

Which would be my best option?
- get the Synapse because of its flex and hope that heat molding will turn it into a EE
- get the Rulers with the drawbacks being a tad excess width and soft flex

Thank you


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Foot4Thought said:


> I've been checking the wide boot threads for a while and I'm about to purchase a new pair following Wiredsport posts.
> 
> My right foot is 27.5cm and my left 27.2cm, with aproximately 10.8cm wide. Length was measured following Wired's guidelines but I'm not sure if i measured the width correctly: I stepped on a blank piece of paper, drew around the foot as best as I could and measured a straight line across the foot avoiding a diagonal line. Wired's calculator puts me on a 9.5 boot and I guess I'm EE for that length. I was looking for a mid/stiff boot and given the limited options for wide feet out there, I'm inclined to pick the Salmon Synapse Wide. I've read this is a E width boot and the next closest option would be a Burton Ruler Wide EEE.
> 
> ...


Hi Foot,

Please measure again without the drawing method. That almost always grows the foot. Simply place the side of your bare foot against a wall. Mark at the wide point. Measure a straight line from wall to mark. Please let us know.

STOKED!


----------



## Foot4Thought (Oct 2, 2016)

10.7cm wide, from the mark to the wall. I don't trust myself taking this measurement so I'm attaching a pic... Don't I have lovely feet

Thank you for chiming in Wired! 

PS. I can't attach or link images yet, sorry 
https://s18.postimg.org/vjkoguwzd/2016_10_02_14_57_53.jpg


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, you will want the Ruler Wide in size 9.5 (275 Mondo). You are EE and sadly there is only one boot model produced that is designed for feet over E width. You also have Morton's Toe (Morton's Foot) which can cause some issues and a correct fit will go a long way to helping there as well.

Stoked!


----------



## alvarob17 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just bought a pair of 2016 Salomon Dialogues Wide in size 8.5 and sent them right back. I've been wearing Salomons F24 for many years now. Never was a really comfortable fit but back then they felt better than the others I tried. This year I decided to try to find boots that are better fitting. I got the new Salomon Dialogues Wide and they did not feel good. Took out the insole and put them against my old 2007 F24 and they were exactly the same. So they went back. Was at the sporting store a few days ago and decided to try a pair of K2 Maysis that were out. There was also a pair of Salomon Dialogues Wide same size right next to them. Took out the insole in both and they were the same size and width. So, not sure if Salomon "Wide" is really that much different. I ordered the Burton Rulers Wide and they are on the way. Hopefully they will be a little wider than the Salomons. I don't understand why boot companies don't address this. They can make $$$. Everybody would probably rush out to get better fitting boots..


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

you can try asian fit ions... really curious about those. lol


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

jae said:


> you can try asian fit ions... really curious about those. lol




Absolutely not going to fit your 4E feet. Not sure of their actual width but mine don't feel especially wide. More like high volume, but not by much.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Absolutely not going to fit your 4E feet. Not sure of their actual width but mine don't feel especially wide. More like high volume, but not by much.


dream crusher


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

jae said:


> dream crusher




Haha if its any consolation we don't get the Ruler wides here. Plenty of hobbits here need them but no love.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Alvarob,

Please post up your barefoot lengths and widths.


----------

